
Show HN: Voxel Space – terrain rendering in less than 20 lines of code - s-macke
https://github.com/s-macke/VoxelSpace
======
davman
It just blows my mind that my laptop has less issues rendering this than it
does generating my react-native build :D I love 90's era programming, the
thought going into things to squeeze every last ounce of performance is just
beautiful.

~~~
s-macke
I wonder, how they generated the landscapes. They are so small (1024x1024),
but it takes a while to recognize the repetition. The game Comanche needed 4MB
of RAM.

